# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Rispelen kai kriseis panikou (anxos)

## zerman

Γεια σας πρόσεξε κανεις που παίρνει Rispelen να έχει κρίσεις πανικού? Έναν φόβο κάπως ένα πράμα και κοινωνική φοβία? Περνώ Rispelen 3mg την ημερα και από τότε το κεφάλι μου έχει γίνει άνω κάτω. Αληθεύει πως έχει αυτές τις παρενέργειες?

----------


## Theojamaica

Καλησπέρα.

Διαβάζοντας το φυλλάδιο διαπιστωνω πως χορηγηται σρ σχιζοφρενης και πως 3 mg είναι υπερδοσολογια.Μια απο τις παρενέργειες είναι ο τρομος με πονοκεφαλο.Τι ακριβώς σου συμβαίνει?

----------


## boo

σε μικρες δοσεις καποια αντιψυχωτικα χορηγουνται και ως αγχολυτικα

----------


## zerman

Ως αγχολυτικα μου τα δινει ο γιατρος. Με πιανει το κεφαλι μου (μια πιεση) και αγχονομαι αρχικα και μετα καταληγω σε γρηγορες αναπνοες με πανικο. Νιωθω πως παω να χασω τον ελεγχο καμια φορα (το κεφαλι δεν νιωθω καλα). Μου εγραψε Entact για αυτο που παθενω τωρα.

----------

